# FreeBSD Commands



## iamlinux (Feb 15, 2013)

Total commands FreeBSD


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2013)

what where why?

PS:

perhaps this might help for the beginning:

`$ echo `ls /bin` `ls /sbin` `ls /usr/bin` `ls /usr/sbin` `ls /usr/local/bin`  `ls /usr/local/sbin` `ls ~/bin``


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2013)

Handbook: Chapter 4 UNIX Basics


----------

